# نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا ... حقيقة ام خيال



## محمدالقبالي (6 مارس 2010)

هذه معلومات حول نقل الطاقه لاسلكيا اتمنى ان نجد بها ما يفيد

تستخدم فرشاة الأسنان الكهربائية الحث المغناطيسي المزدوج لشحنها 
يستخدم الحث المغناطيسي المتبادل inductive coupling المجال المغناطيسي الصادر عن حركة التيار الكهربي عبر الأسلاك. فكلما تحرك التيار الكهربي عبر السلك، فإنه ينتج حلقات من المجال المغناطيسي حول السلك. وإذا ما تم لف السلك ليشكل ملفاً دائرياً فان هذا سوف يساعد في تكبير قيمة المجال المغناطيسي. وكلما زادت عدد لفات الملف فإن المجال المغناطيسي سيصبح أكبر. 

إذا ما تم وضع ملف آخر في المجال المغناطيسي فسوف يستحث تياراً كهربياً ينشأ في الملف الجديد. وهذه فكرة عمل المحول الكهربي حيث نسمي الملف الأول بالملف الرئيسي primary winding والملف الثاني بالملف الثانوي secondary winding، وبهذه الطريقة يتم شحن فرشاة الأسنان الكهربية حيث تتم عملية الشحن عبر المراحل التالية: 

(1) يمر تيار كهربي من مغذي التيار الكهربي في المنزل إلى الشاحن الكهربي فينشئ مجالا مغناطيسيا. 

(2) عند وضع فرشاة الأسنان الكهربية على الشاحن، فإن المجال المغناطيسي يستحث تيارا كهربيا يمر في الملف الثانوي. 

(3) التيار الكهربي الناتج بالحث يستخدم لشحن بطارية فرشاة الأسنان. 

نستطيع أن تستخدم نفس المبدأ في شحن عدة أجهزة مع بعضها البعض مرة واحدة، فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن استخدام جهاز splashpower (موزع الطاقة) أو powerdesk طاولة الطاقة من شركة Edison Electric’s واللتان تستخدمان قاعدة مسطحة بها ملف ينتج مجالاً مغناطيسياً، عند وضع الأجهزة الكهربية التي تحتوي على ملفات ثانوية على سطح أي من الشاحنين فإن بطارية هذه الأجهزة سوف تشحن. 

الرنين والطاقة اللاسلكية 

تنتج الأجهزة المنزلية مجالات مغناطيسية صغيرة نسبياً. ولهذا السبب فإن الشواحن التي تعمل بالنظام المغناطيسي الحثي يجب أن تكون قريبة جداً من الجهاز المراد شحنه. مجال مغناطيسي ذو شدة عالية يمكن أن يقوم بإحداث تيار كهربي حثي على مسافات أبعد، ولكن هذه العملية تكون ذات كفاءة متدنية جداً لأن المجال المغناطيسي سوف ينتشر في كل الاتجاهات في حين جزء صغير منه هو الذي سيستغل لشحن الجهاز، ولإنتاج مجال مغناطيسي كبير بهذه الطريقة سوف يستنفذ الكثير من الطاقة. 


في نوفمبر 2006 تمكن باحثون من جامعة MIT من التوصل لطريقة مناسبة لنقل الطاقة بين ملفين يبعدان عدة أمتار عن بعضهما البعض. الفريق العلمي بقيادة Marin Soljacic قال إنه يمكن زيادة المسافة بين الملفين لمسافات أبعد إذا ما تم إدخال الرنينresonance في معادلاتهما لإنتاج الطاقة بطريقة لاسلكية. 



الرنين ظاهرة فيزيائية تعتمد على التردد ولها تطبيقات كثيرة فمثلاً الرنين هو الذي يجعل جهاز الراديو يستقبل محطة إذاعية محددة دون غيرها، وكذلك الرنين هو الذي يجعل الذرة تمتص تردد موجة كهرومغناطيسية دون غيرها، والرنين يجعل الأجسام تهتز بنفس التردد إذا توافق التردد المؤثر مع التردد الطبيعي للجسم، ولنأخذ مثالاً على الشوكة الرنانة حيث أن لكل شوكة رنانة تردد طبيعي محدد فإذا ما تم طرق الشوكة الرنانة فإنها تهتز مصدرة صوتاً ذو نغمة محددة، فإذا ما وجدت شوكة رنانة أخرى لها نفس التردد الطبيعي للشوكة المهتزة فإنها سوف تستجيب للاهتزازات التي أحدثتها الشوكة الأولى وتهتز معها هذا نسميه رنيناً resonance. 

باحثون في MIT أثبتوا أن الحث المغناطيسي المزدوج يمكن أن يحدث بشكل مختلف إذا كان المجال الكهرومغناطيسي للملف له تردد يساوي التردد الطبيعي للملف الثانوي. وهذه النظرية تم التحقق منها من خلال تصميم ملف على شكل قوس منحني يعمل عمل الملف، وبتوصيل لوحين معدنيين عند نهاية كل طرف من الملف المنحني ليقوم بعمل المكثف الكهربي capacitor الذي يحتفظ بالشحنة ويخزنها بين لوحيه. ويكون لهذا الملف تردد رنين معين يحسب من حاصل ضرب حث الملف inductance في سعة المكثف capacitance.

وبهذا فإن فرشاة الأسنان الكهربية تستخدم ملفين لتحصل على الطاقة الكهربية لاسلكيا، حيث أن الكهرباء التي تنتقل عبر الأمواج الكهرومغناطيسية يمكن أن تجد لنفسها ممر أو نفق من الملف الرئيسي إلى الملف الثانوي إذا كان للملفين نفس التردد الرنيني مثلما يحدث في حالة اهتزاز الشوكات الرنانة. 

وهنا يجب أن يتحقق شرطان هما: 

(1) أن يكون الملف الثانوي في مدى الملف الرئيسي. 

(2) أن يكون للملفين نفس تردد الرنين. 

إذا تحقق هذان الشرطان فان الملف الرئيسي يمكن أن يقوم باستحثاث أكثر من ملف ثانوي في نفس الوقت وهذه الطريقة أطلق عليها اسم non-radiative energy transfer أي توجيه لاسلكي لنقل الطاقة حيث أن الطريقة المذكورة لا تقوم بنشر المجال المغناطيسي في كافة الاتجاهات إنما فقط في اتجاه ملفات الاستقبال التي لها نفس تردد الرنين. 

ملف واحد يقوم بشحن لاسلكي لمجموعة من الأجهزة إذا كان للملف الثانوي الخاص بهذه الأجهزة نفس التردد الرنيني للملف الرئيسي (ملف الشاحن) 


الأعمال الأولية لفريق البحث في MIT أكدت انه بالإمكان أن يتم بهذه الطريقة شحن جميع الأجهزة التي في الغرفة باستخدام محطة شحن لا سلكية واحدة، ومع بعض التعديلات والإضافات الضرورية يمكن زيادة مسافة التأثير لتغطي بناية كاملة أو مدينة. ففي يونيو من العام 1997 نشر فريق بحث MIT ورقة علمية تظهر فيها نتائج ناجحة لنموذج عملي لنقل الطاقة لاسلكيا، حيث تمكنوا من إضاءة مصباح كهربي يبعد مسافة 2 متر عن الملف الكهربي. المصدر physOrg. 


نظريات أخرى لنقل الطاقة الكهربية لاسلكيا على مسافات كبيرة مثل نقل الطاقة من الفضاء إلى الأرض سوف نتحدث عنها في الجزء التالي من الموضوع. 


محطات الطاقة اللاسلكية بعيدة المدى 

طريقة النقل اللاسلكي للكهرباء بواسطة ملفات التأثير الحثي تعمل لمسافات محدودة فقط، ولكن هناك أفكار واقتراحات لنقل الكهرباء على مسافات واسعة قد تصل لنقل الكهرباء من الفضاء إلى الكرة الأرضية. 


في القرن التاسع عشر مركز أبحاث الاتصالات الكندية صممت طائرة صغيرة بدون طيار وتزود بالطاقة الكهربية بواسطة شعاع موجه إليها من الأرض. هذه الطائر سميت باسم SHARP اختصارا للجملة Stationary High Altitude Relay Platform حيث أن هذه الطائرة كانت معدة بتكون جزء من وحدة الاتصالات وليس للسفر من مكان لآخر. الطائرة SHARP كانت تحلق على ارتفاع 21 كيلومتر وتعمل دائرة نصف قطرها 2 كيلومتر والاهم في هذا الموضوع إن الطائرة كانت تستمر في تحليقها لمدة زمنية تصل شهرين.

ملف واحد يقوم بشحن لاسلكي لمجموعة من الأجهزة إذا كان للملف الثانوي الخاص بهذه الأجهزة نفس التردد الرنيني للملف الرئيسي (ملف الشاحن) 


الأعمال الأولية لفريق البحث في MIT أكدت انه بالإمكان أن يتم بهذه الطريقة شحن جميع الأجهزة التي في الغرفة باستخدام محطة شحن لا سلكية واحدة، ومع بعض التعديلات والإضافات الضرورية يمكن زيادة مسافة التأثير لتغطي بناية كاملة أو مدينة. ففي يونيو من العام 1997 نشر فريق بحث MIT ورقة علمية تظهر فيها نتائج ناجحة لنموذج عملي لنقل الطاقة لاسلكيا، حيث تمكنوا من إضاءة مصباح كهربي يبعد مسافة 2 متر عن الملف الكهربي. المصدر physOrg. 


نظريات أخرى لنقل الطاقة الكهربية لاسلكيا على مسافات كبيرة مثل نقل الطاقة من الفضاء إلى الأرض سوف نتحدث عنها في الجزء التالي من الموضوع. 


محطات الطاقة اللاسلكية بعيدة المدى 

طريقة النقل اللاسلكي للكهرباء بواسطة ملفات التأثير الحثي تعمل لمسافات محدودة فقط، ولكن هناك أفكار واقتراحات لنقل الكهرباء على مسافات واسعة قد تصل لنقل الكهرباء من الفضاء إلى الكرة الأرضية. 


في القرن التاسع عشر مركز أبحاث الاتصالات الكندية صممت طائرة صغيرة بدون طيار وتزود بالطاقة الكهربية بواسطة شعاع موجه إليها من الأرض. هذه الطائر سميت باسم SHARP اختصارا للجملة Stationary High Altitude Relay Platform حيث أن هذه الطائرة كانت معدة بتكون جزء من وحدة الاتصالات وليس للسفر من مكان لآخر. الطائرة SHARP كانت تحلق على ارتفاع 21 كيلومتر وتعمل دائرة نصف قطرها 2 كيلومتر والاهم في هذا الموضوع إن الطائرة كانت تستمر في تحليقها لمدة زمنية تصل شهرين.

إن السر في سبب تحليق الطائرة SHARP كل هذه المدة بدون توقف هو إنها تستقبل أمواج ميكروويف من محطة أرضية ومدار تحليق الطائرة يقع في مجال تأثير مولد أمواج الميكروويف، زودت الطائرة بأنتينا على شكل قرص دائري لتلتقط أمواج الميكروويف وتحولها إلى تيار كهربي مستمر. ولهذا كانت الطائرة تستمد طاقتها من خلال تحليقها المستمر في مجال تأثير أمواج الميكروويف. 


طورت وكالة الفضاء ناسا مصدر بعيد المدى لتوصيل الطاقة الكهربية للطائرات بدون طيار. كما طور مركز طيران الفضاء Marshal طائرات تعمل خلايا فوتوفوتك photovoltaic cells يتم تزيدها بالضوء من مصدر ليزر غير مرئي يعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء. وتقنية الفوتوفولتيك تحتاج إلى اتصال مباشر بينها وبين مصدر الليزر وهذه التقنية تم التفكير فيها في المصاعد الفضائية كمصدر لنقل الطاقة الكهربية لهذه المصاعد. 

كيف تحول الانتينا أمواج الميكروويف إلى طاقة كهربية؟ 

تعتبر الانتينا عنصر مهم في تطبيقات نقل الطاقة اللاسلكية، وهذه الانتنا مصممة من دايود diode من مادة شبه موصلة semiconductor متراصة في شكل مصفوفة ولها قطبية موجبة وسالبة وتقوم بعملها على النحو التالي: 

(1) تصل أمواج الميكروويف والتي هي عبارة عن جزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي الانتينا القطبية. 

(2) تقوم الانتينا بتجميع طاقة الميكروويف وتحولها إلى الديودات diodes. 

(3) تقوم الديودات بعمل المفاتيح الكهربائية لتفتح وتغلق كبوابة تسمح للالكترونات بالحركة في اتجاه واحد فقط لتصل إلى دائرة كهربية. 

(4) توجه الدائرة الكهربية سيل الالكترونات إلى النظام الذي يحتاج إلى التيار الكهربي.


Liftport Energy 2.0 : Wireless Power Transmission test 1974 


ومن الأفكار العملية لنقل الطاقة الكهربية لمسافات كبيرة الاقتراح الذي تقدم به العالم Diavid Criswell من جامعة هيوستن Houston University حيث يتضمن الاقتراح استخدام أمواج الميكروويف لنقل الكهرباء إلى الأرض من محطات توليد على سطح القمر. حيث تستقبل هذه الطاقة أجهزة استقبال خاصة تحتوي على أنتينا تحولها إلى تيار كهربي. 

محطة على الأرض تستقبل الطاقة الصادرة من القمر عبر أمواج الميكروويف 

والخوض في تفاصيل هذا الاقتراح سوف يقودنا إلى الكثير من الصعوبات التي يجب أن تذلل وتحل فمثلا لاستقبال أمواج الميكروويف من مولدات على سطح القمر يتطلب وجود مستقبلات ضخمة على سطح الأرض لاستقبال هذه الأمواج بكفاءة عالية حيث تم التفكير في صنع أنتينا في صورة شبكات ضخمة لتسمح بمرور ضوء الشمس والأمطار وهذه الانتينات توفر مصدرا للطاقة محافظا للبيئية ولكن هناك الكثير من العقبات مثل الحاجة إلى وجود وحدة صيانة ومتابعة للمحطة الرئيسية على سطح القمر، كما أن المنطقة المستفيدة من هذه الطاقة الكهربية الصادرة من القمر هي تلك التي تقع على الخط الواصل بين القمر والأرض، أضف إلى ذلك مخاوف الناس من وجودهم في حيز من أمواج الميكروويف مما يجعلهم يرفضون استخدام هذه الفكرة كما يحدث عندما تقوم شركات الجوال بإقناع أهل المنطقة بأهمية وجود محطة تقوية لأجهزة الجوال. 

يمكنك عزيزي القارئ الاستفادة من هذا السمينار على موقع يوتيوب والذي يشرح فيه أخر الأبحاث في مجال نقل الطاقة الكهربية من الفضاء والمحاضرة بعنوان Electricity from Orbit: The case for R & D ويلقيها Marty Hoffert في 5-12-2007 مع العلم بان شركة جوجل قد رصدت مبلغ 100 مليون دولار لأبحاث الطاقة من الفضاء. 

لمتابعة المحاضرة والتي مدتها 54 دقيقة 

اتبع الرابط التالي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9YD9-_WTjk

والسؤال هنا هل ممكن ان نحقق مثل هذه التقنيات في وطننا العربي ونواكب تطورات العصر ام نظل كما نحن نايميين؟هل ممكن ان تكون البداية من منتدانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب؟

الموضوع منقول ​


----------



## حسين الحميدي (7 مارس 2010)

لو كان هناك أخي مخطط لهذه الاجهزه كنا حصلنا على ما نريد ولكن أخي جزاك الله خير على هذا الطرح المميز 
ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المعتز بالله (8 مارس 2010)

معلومة جيدة اخي .. اشكرك ..


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 مارس 2010)

حسين الحميدي قال:


> لو كان هناك أخي مخطط لهذه الاجهزه كنا حصلنا على ما نريد ولكن أخي جزاك الله خير على هذا الطرح المميز
> ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


 
الفكرة ما زالت قيد البحث والتطوير, ولكن عيبنا ان احنا نريد كل شيء جاهز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله - فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## لابتووووب (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخوي على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ماكسمليان (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .......... مجهود رائع ومتميز :56:


----------

